# one food bowl or two, for multiple cats?



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I have two cats, four months old. Anyway, I have one bowl for their dry food, but I wonder if I should have separate bowls for their wet food. They kind of bang heads and try to push each other out of the way, each one is trying to get as much wet food as possible. Is it better to have separate bowls for them?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I use separate bowls. Separate trays. Separate rooms. 8O


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

its better to use separate bowls as you can see who is eating how much etc.


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Though I see the advantage of separate bowls ... mine won´t go for it. No matter what I tried, they like to eat out of the same bowl at the same time. I ended up buying them a larger bowl so there is enough room for the both of them.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have four cats, four dishes. They tend to move from dish to dish as they are eating though. I don't know why, but they like to trade.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

My cats share the Fresh Flow water fountain, but they each have their own food bowls (although they eat out of both of them)


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

well my dogs have seperate bowls and if I had 2 cats I'd have seperate bowls to.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I have 10 cats... they have 1 dry food bowl, 1 can food bowl, and 1 water dish. They never seem to eat all at the same time so it isn't a problem. They have food 24/7 anyway so even if a couple are eating, the others wait their turn and come back later.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

I free feed my two cats as well...and I just bought larger bowls so I only have 1 dry food 1 wet food and 1 water bowl.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Loving_My_Cats said:


> I have 10 cats... they have 1 dry food bowl, 1 can food bowl, and 1 water dish...They have food 24/7


Well you have 10 cats ranging in age from 8 months to 10 years, so I can't argue with success, but I should point out to our other newer members who may read this that it's generally not recommended to leave wet food out for free feeding as wet food can spoil.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

We have one food bowl per cat and a community water dish for both cats and the dog to share.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Loving_My_Cats said:
> 
> 
> > I have 10 cats... they have 1 dry food bowl, 1 can food bowl, and 1 water dish...They have food 24/7
> ...


I have to admit, with experimenting with wet food, my cats would normally walk away and sometimes come back later to try it so I would leave it out. I try not to leave it out too long but on occasion I have found vomit in my basement so I am attributing it to me leaving it out too long. Sully eats strictly can food with no complaints so I feed him a little and what the girls don't finish I give to him rather then leave it out and take the chance of forgetting about it and it spoiling. So my point being, I don't believe leaving wet food out for free feeding is a good idea either as Timskitties pointed out.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

my cats eat the wet food immediately, there is nothing leftover. they free feed on the dry food only.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

nancyLA said:


> my cats eat the wet food immediately, there is nothing leftover. they free feed on the dry food only.


Thats awesome, I wish I could get mine to gobble it up like candy! Maybe they would if it was Fancy Feast...LOL.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

SammyO said:


> nancyLA said:
> 
> 
> > my cats eat the wet food immediately, there is nothing leftover. they free feed on the dry food only.
> ...


try Friskies, it works for me!!!!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

We use seperate bowls for our cats. It doesn't always work but you can judge who is eating what. And Eviecat prefers to eat alone if at all Possible 8O


----------

